# A few inshore questions



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Can someone offer some *answers* to the following questions:

When throwing a jig with a Gulp swim shad(grass flats, docks), how do you avoid *bringing back grass* on the jig in 3-5 ft of water?

When fishing the docks, I always want to use the smallest flourocarbon leader, but a big red will run to the pilings and *cut me off* on the barnacles. *Will 30+ lb. flouro spook them* and will it prevent cut offs under the above circumstances??

When using popping cork *how long do you like the leader* fron the cork to the hook?

When using a popping cork, how do you rate a *DOA glow shrimp(white)* to a *Gulp* shrimp. Does the Gulp catch more fish? If not, DOA saves money!!!

Thanks....all opinions are welcome!!!

PS: I found the mercedes of popping corks: Pogeaux Pop™
No. 2 XXS by Bayou Buck Lures............. no bend wire and spring
http://www.bayoubucklures.com/saltwater-fishing-lures-5.htm
http://www.bayoubucklures.com/fishing-lures-2008/popping-cork-xxs-L.jpg


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

1. You can use the gulp jerk shad or swimming baits like a bass worm. We use Mustad impact hooks and bullet weights. I actually rarely use a jerk shad with a jig head. 

2. It just depends how skittish the fish are on the dock, I do often use 30 pound leader when dock fishing though. 

3. It completely depends on the depth of the water. If your on the grass flats in 4-5 foot of water use a 2-3 foot leader with a popping cork. 

4. In my opinion DOA does not compare to Gulp most of the time, but when the pinfish get bad its not a bad idea.


----------



## c141navg8r (Oct 5, 2009)

When throwing a jig with a Gulp swim shad(grass flats, docks), how do you avoid *bringing back grass* on the jig in 3-5 ft of water? I like to rig a weedless, weighted hook. Never tried the shad...swim tails, gulp, scented shrimp have worked well.

When fishing the docks, I always want to use the smallest flourocarbon leader, but a big red will run to the pilings and *cut me off* on the barnacles. *Will 30+ lb. flouro spook them* and will it prevent cut offs under the above circumstances?? I've used 20lb flourocarbon and never had an issue...gotta be bit aggresive early, but doesn't take much to clear.

When using popping cork *how long do you like the leader* fron the cork to the hook? Find the fish first via other options and verify depth...then I'd target that depth about a foot higher with the leader. Jighead on the end (with a rage/swim tail or gulp) can create more movement and reaction strikes.

When using a popping cork, how do you rate a *DOA glow shrimp(white)* to a *Gulp* shrimp. Does the Gulp catch more fish? If not, DOA saves money!!! Never tried the glow shrimp. Some luck with DOA, but Gulps are hard to beat.

Tight Lines....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Be aware that "june grass" is horrible right now because of the lack of rain. We need a good storm system to come in and "flush" the bays.

There are different rigs to avoid weeds.

Google "weedless hooks".

DOA colors? I like darker colors in darker water (think of a fish in the water... will he see a lighter color, or will he see a darker shadow?)

In clearer water I try more lighter colors.

Jim


----------

